# Tips for Fundraiser.



## UberGeebs (Mar 25, 2017)

I participate in Extra Life which is a 24 hour video game fundraiser to raise money for Children's Miracle Network. I would like to use my tips and in a few months a portion of my fares to donate to reach my goal. 

My question is two-fold. Can I tell riders about the fundraiser? Can I display the pamphlets in my car and just let the riders ask me about it?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You can talk to your pax about anything you feel comfortable talking about short of sexual harassment and criminal activity. Some topics may also be taboo but not prohibited, may lead to poor ratings.

If you want to talk about your fundraiser, have at it. If you want to have pamphlets about it, have at it. Worst that'll happen is some may not appreciate it and down rate you for it.


----------

